# Muzzy success



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Just returned from a very hot difficult hunt. Went hunting with Broadside_shot and we had a great trip! Tough to turn up the better bucks but we enjoyed our time. I shot this buck opening day around noon at 15 yards. Full pass thru with my Scorpion PT Gold 300 gr. Slug in front of 90 gr. BH 209. The CVA did its job. I feel very fortunate to shoot this general season buck. Good thing I practiced to 200 yards huh!?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow! That is a fantastic general season muzzy buck.-------SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome buck! Really nice! Congrats!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow! Great looking buck!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool to see it still in velvet.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I forgot to mention that he was a stag. Marble sized nuts. Probably explains why even the two points were hard horned and he wasn't!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Was he shot near pesticides? Lonetree thinks pesticides causes that


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have no idea but dont think so. He was quite a ways from the trailhead and roads


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Very cool buck, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Very nice buck; great job and congrats!


----------



## BuckEyes (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice buck, congratulations!


----------

